# ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟ 

للمعرفة التامة بالفايروس علينا معرفة ما يلي : 

1- الفايروس هو برنامج قابل للانشطار او التضاعف ليعمل نسخ متكرره
من نفسه (وفي بعض الاحيان يقوم بتعديل هذه النسخ لتتلائم مع مهامه الجديدة) 

2-وهذا الانشطار لا يؤدي الى التاثيرات الجانبية فحسب ... 

3-ان بعض الملفات الجديدة المتولدة نتيجة للانشطار قد تكون هي الاخرى فايروسات بحد ذاتها . 

4 كل فيروس يربط نفسه بمضيف ما-host- فبتدمير المضيف يدمر الفيروس . 

طبعا ليس بالضرورة ان تكون كل الفايروسات ضارة خاصة التي ليس لها قابلية
على الانشطار والي لاتحتاج الى مضيف .. وهنا من الجدير بالذكر شيء اسمه 

الطروادة Trojan الذي يتمثل بانه يريد ان يعمل شيئ مفيد ( او على الاقل شيء مثير) ولكن عندما يعمل فانه لايخلو من التاثيرات الضارة , كان يقوم باحهاد
ال FAT (File Al******** Table او يقوم بفورمات الهارد او المساعدة 
في تنشيط الفايروسات او فتح ثغرات في النظام . 

الفيروسات والتروجانات قد يحتويان على قنبلة موقوتة معدة مسبقا لتدمير
برامج او بيانات محددة في تاريخ معين او متى تهيئت الظروف لذالك , هذه 
القنبلة الموقوتة مصممة لاحداث الاضرار متمثلة بعمل الفورمات للهارد او ابطاء 
الجهاز في ايام او اوقات معينة او تعمل على اظهار هالة على شكل كرة سوداء حول الشاشة . 

الفايروسات قد تعدل من قبل صانعها او اي طرف ثان وهنا الفايروسات تكون اكثر ضررا , هنا
الفا يروسات كما ذكرنا تقوم بتلف البيانات او الهارد او تغير بعض المحتويات او
بعض الاضرار الاخرى الغير ملحوظة , هنا الفايروسات الغير قابلة للانشطار غالبا
ما يكون اضرارها هي متعمدة بعكس الفايروسات القابلة للانشطار . 

ان مجموعة الفايروسات الخطيرة هي التي تدعى boot sector viruses (BSV) هذه
الفايروسات تصيب القرص الصلب الذي يحتوي على ملفات تشغيل النظام , هنا هذا الفايروس
يضع نفسه محل تلك الملفا ت ويقوم باخفاء تلك الملفات المهمة 
في مكان اخر , وسيدخل كل ذالك في قرص الاقلاع ,, وهنا 
عندما يتم اقلاع جديد سينشط الفايروس ويتخفى في الـ RAM و طبعا كل
شيء يكون بصورة طبيعية الا ان الكارثة الكبرى هي ان اي ديسك تدخله في الجهاز
سيصاب بالفايروس . 

ان فايروس ال BSV عادة يتخفى في قلب الـ RAM مما يؤدي الى تقليل الذاكرة الى النصف تقريبا . 

النوع الثاني من هذه الفايروسات الخطيرة هي فايروسات البرامج . 
هذه التي تصيب ملفات الـ EXE و COM وقد تصيب احيانا درايفرات الهاردوير الملحقة بالجهاز . 

ان فايروسات البرامج عادة تتخفى نسخةمنها في بداية البرنامج او في نهايتها وفي حالات نادرة تكون في المنتصف للبرنامج الاصلي , عندمانقوم بتشغيل هذا البرنامج فالفايروس يكون مقيما في الذاكرة فهنا اي برنامج اخر نقوم بتشغيله متزامنا مع البرنامج المصاب سيصاب هو الاخر بالفايروس .. 

ان الفايروسات التي تعتمدهذه الطريقة في الانتشار تسمى بالفيروسات المقيمة . 

بعض فايروسات البرامج تقو م بالبحث عن ملفات لاصابتها 
عند تشغيل البرنامج المصاب .. هذه تسمى بفيروسات العمل المباشر. 

ان معضم الفايروست لا تصيب البرامج المصابة سابقا هذه الخاصية تفيد
للحماية من الفايروسات بتلقيح البرامج بمضادات الفيروسات . 

النوع الثاني من الفايروسات هو ما يسمى بفايروس التطبيقات ... 

هذا النوع يصيب البرامج العادية
مثل word-processor ********s or spreadsheets هذه الفايروسات تنتقل بسهولة عبر ال E-mail . 

عموما الفايروسات ليست الا برامج عادية ولكن غريبة بعض الشيء وان انشاءها
لا يحتاج الى مهارة عالية , فطفل بعمر عشر سنوات بامكانه عمل فايروس ما . 

والان اليكم بعض المعلومات لتصحيح الاوهام حول امكانية الفيروسات : 

** ان اي فايروس لا يمكن ان يظهر او يتكون لوحده ما لم يقوم احدا بانشاءه . 

** ليس كل الفايروسات ضارة , كما ان لا يوجد فايروس مفيد . 

**قراءة البيانات من قرص مصاب قد لايسبب العدوى اذا كان القرص 
محمي والهارد وير يعمل بشكل صحيح . 

= من المعروف بان اي جهازلا يمكن ان يصاب ما لم يقلع من خلال
قرص مصاب او تشغيل برنامج مصاب ,, ولكن للاسف هذه المعلومة لم 
تعد صحيحة بعد بل ان مجرد قراءة وثيقة ميكروسوفت وورد مصابة ممكن ان تصيب الجهاز . 

= وكان من المعروف ان اجهزة الماكنتوش لا تصيب الاجهزة العادية او
العكس بالعكس ولكن بعد ظهور فايروس التطبيقات اصبح هذا ايضا ممكنا . 

والان كيفية الحماية من الفايروسات: 

ما عدا برامج الحماية هناك عدة طرق لحماية جهازك من الفايروسات : 

قاعدة 1- اعمل باك اب لكل ملفاتك وبرامجك المهمة , هذا يحميك ليس فقط
من الفايروسات وانما حتى في حالة انهيار النظام سوف لن تخسر ملفاتك المهمة . 

= لا تقوم باقلاع الجهاز من خلال قرص بدء التشغيل ابدا كي تتجنب الاصابة بفايروس boot 
sector virus . 

= اذا كان نظم البيوس لديك يسمح لك بتغير الاقلاع الى "C: A:" افعل ذلك 
فهذا سيمنحك الحماية ضد فايروس الـ bootsector virus . 

= ربما بالصدفة تكون قد نسيت قرص بدء التشغيل في الجهاز و
عندما تفتح الجهاز للمرة التالية قد تظهر عبارة Not a system disk. في
هذه الحالة قد يكون قرص بدء
التشغيل مصابا ولكن ليس بالضرورة ان الجهاز قد اصيب ايضا هنا اخرج
القرص فورا من الجهاز و اطفئ الجهاز او اعمل ريستارت و
اضغط على Ctrl-Alt-Del لازالة اي فايروس اذا كان متبقيا . 

= اجعل جميع الاقراص لديك محمية ضد الكتابة . 

= استخدم البرامج من مصادر معروفة وموثوقة . 

= افحص اي برنامج قبل تثبيته ويستحسن فحصه باكثر من برنامج الحماية . 

* انتبه الى اي سلوك غير عادي في جهازك مثلا : 

ان تكون فترة تحميل البرامج اكثر من الطبيعي كثرة ظهور
رسائل الخطا حجم الذكرة يبدو اقل من المعتاد اضوية الاقراص والهارد تبقى 
مشتعلة فترة اطول اختفاء الملفات وجود اي شيء مما ذكر اعلاه قد ينذر باصابة جهازك بالفايروس . 

في هذه الحالة لا تضطرب احيانا محاولة مدروسة بشكل سيء 
لازالة الفايروس قد تسبب اضرارا اكبر , اذ كنت غير متاكد ماذا يجب ان
تعمل اترك الامر لشخص ملم بالموضوع . 

واخيرا فان بعض الفايروسات تكون فعالة او نشطة اثناء
محاولة ازالتها ففي هذه الحالة لا يمكن تطهيرها بل يجب عمل الريستارت قبل ذالك
تحياتي لكم


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

مرسى يامان على المعلومة


----------



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك يا عجايبى


----------



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة الخطيرة دى


----------



## mina1 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا عمود الدين


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا مينا


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك.........


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

وشكرا على هده النصيحة


----------



## jim_halim (11 فبراير 2007)

شكراً علي المعلومات المفيدة ...


----------



## النسر الدهبي (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## mina1 (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## mina1 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك يا بندق


----------



## remoo (24 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع  الرب يبارك حياتك 
واتحفنا بكل ما هو جديد
ريموووووووو


----------



## mina1 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك يا ريمو


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

ثانكسسس


----------



## mina1 (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا ماهى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

10/10


----------



## mina1 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا مينا


----------



## المجــــــــازف (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟*

شكرا لك.........


----------



## mina1 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟*

شكرا لردك يا مجــــــــازف


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟*

ميرسى ليك


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟*

ميرسى ليك


----------



## mina1 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو فايروس الكمبيوتر ؟*

*شكرا لردك يا توتى​*


----------

